# Greg: DVRBars to back up Roamio Drive?



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

I have a spare 3tb drive sitting around and I wondered if I could clone my Roamio 3tb drive to it with DVRBars. If that would work would it keep the cable card pairing (assuming the pairing is on the HDD)?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

I am not greg, but DvrBARS at this time cannot backup any drive over 2TB because it uses VHD format to do the backups.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm still not Greg.

Cloning the same drive size (3TB->3TB) works for Roamio using the byte-wise mode of other tools. CC pairing is reported to be preserved as long as the CC is not inserted while booting a non-matching hard drive.

On Linux/Mac, I use dd/ddrescue.
I can lookup Windows tools if preferred, or let another non-Greg answer.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I am Greg, but jmbach and telemark already gave you the same answers that I would.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

telemark said:


> I'm still not Greg.
> 
> Cloning the same drive size (3TB->3TB) works for Roamio using the byte-wise mode of other tools. CC pairing is reported to be preserved as long as the CC is not inserted while booting a non-matching hard drive.
> 
> ...


Greg or non-Gregs: what are the Windows programs for cloning? Also, when you say pairing is preserved, I take it if you clone the drive, when you put in the clone drive you don't have to pull the CC. One more related question, if I just put in a blank drive and pull the card first, then pairing would be preserved? I think that is what you are saying, but I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

I am still not Greg, but the answer on pairing is that if you clone the drive and do not pull the CableCARD and then you put the cloned drive in, the pairing is preserved. If you boot the TiVo with the clone drive but with the CableCARD removed, you will lose pairing with Motorola M-Cards. Not sure about Cisco/SA cards. 
If you pull the CableCARD and let a new drive boot, then decide to put the original drive in, if you boot the original drive with the CableCARD installed, the original pairing is preserved. Again, I can verify this with Motorola M-Cards as that is what Charter uses in my area.

As far as Windows Copy programs, the one I use is from HDDGuru. It is called HDD Raw Copy Tool.


----------



## bob johnson (Dec 24, 2018)

ggieseke said:


> I am Greg, but jmbach and telemark already gave you the same answers that I would.


Can you send me a link to the current DvrBARs? I have an older version. Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

It's only about 20 threads down on this sub-forum, but here you go.

Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)


----------

